# How to....



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Make a fire (in a chiminea) and keep the flames going without it going out????

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

just blow babes!!!...blow hard!!! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol no! lol 

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Split the kindeling thin. Start with screwed up paper logs and fine kindeling. Add bigger bits of wood till its going well.

Another way to cheat is to bung a bunch of BBQ coals in it and light them with fire lighters. Once the coals are burning and turning white ANYTHING wood put in with them will burn.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Brian I appear to have a nice little fire going now, what a nice evening to be sat outside cosy next to my chiminea 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

You been at the vino Jess! :roll:

_Stick some sausages on it and I'll be round!_ :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha no i just like sitting outside and when my new patio set turns up to work tomorrow (no idea how I'll get it home in my car) then it will be even nicer 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> ha ha no i just like sitting outside and when my new patio set turns up to work tomorrow (no idea how I'll get it home in my car) then it will be even nicer
> 
> J
> xx


 Just in time for Sunday when it p**es down!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

friday and saturday gona be nice tho  just in time to pick me new BBQ up  lol You wont even recognise my garden on your next visit lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Thanks Brian I appear to have a nice little fire going now, what a nice evening to be sat outside cosy next to my chiminea
> 
> J
> xx


Its raining here, as usual [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Im a very outdoors type. Love wild camping, fishing etc.... ive built countless fires and have lost count of the times ivd heen frustrated getting one going. Then I lose patience and leave it alone and hzve a beer. By the time ive finished its become a small inferno with no work at all :-| :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

i love making fires but cant really do it in my garden its all pebbles lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> *i love making fires* but cant really do it in my garden its all pebbles lol
> 
> J
> xx


 Last time I invite you round mine then!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I could always just turn up? ha ha

J
xx

no i am not a stalker lol


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I could always just turn up? ha ha
> J
> xx
> no i am not a stalker lol


 More than welcome this weekend or Monday.
_
As I'm out working then. _ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have plans my love lol maybe while Sharns in Canada I'll just pop over for din dins lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

nothing better than a real fire


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

true story bro! lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

naked flames :twisted:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Doh! I read that as Chimera - I thought 'why is Jess trying to set fire to a TVR - fibreglass won't burn? Maybe its her ex-boyfriend's car?!?" 
Confused.com [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]k


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol noooooooo

pretty pleased today I came home to a pretty little blue tit feeding on my bird feeder  its only been up a couple of days and some have said it can take months for birds to show an interest

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> lol noooooooo
> 
> pretty pleased today I came home to a pretty little blue tit feeding on my bird feeder  its only been up a couple of days and some have said it can take months for birds to show an interest
> 
> ...


Yep nothing quite like a lovley pair of tits.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

purrrty things arent they  wonder if I'll get any great tits....hold on

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> purrrty things arent they  wonder if I'll get any great tits....hold on
> 
> J
> xx


Yep, erryone loves great tits.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

good to know 

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Blue or grey, Tits are great. Though I am quite partial to a nice pair of boobies too!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

The men are getting spoiled here with all these tits and boobies........for the ladies.

Heres a big black .......


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a pair of tits  one nearly dive bombed my friends head!

J
xx


----------

